# Advice Needed!



## jui (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm moving from South Africa to Canada on a skilled migration visa. I am a HR Manager hoping to gain employment. I require assistance with the following:

Which areas is there a need for HR Practioners?
Which areas has the best weather conditions?
Which area would be ideal to raise a kid/ pet friendly?
I deal cost of living/ Quality of life etc?

Please advise?

Thanks!

J


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I would certainly not choose for the Waterloo/Kitchener area in Ontario, or the GTA.
Not that these are not nice areas to live, but I have a couple of internationally trained HR professionals in my cirkle of friends, and they are looking for a job for more than 1 year now. Even after they had that special training for immigrant HR professionals, or one of them took an extra HR related course at a college to get a Canadian certificate. But without succes.

Jobbank says the outlook is good, even though there's not a single job at this moment. LOL:
Human Resources Managers (NOC 0112-0) - Toronto Region, Ontario - Working in Canada
Personnel Clerks (NOC 1442-C) - Toronto Region, Ontario - Working in Canada

Hope other regions offer you more succes.


----------



## EAA (Mar 6, 2012)

jui said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm moving from South Africa to Canada on a skilled migration visa. I am a HR Manager hoping to gain employment. I require assistance with the following:
> 
> ...


I live in New York right now but love Canada. In light of your HR career path I would focus on one of the larger cities like Ottawa-Gatineau, Victoria, Burlington or Kingston. Toronto and Montreal have higher unemployment, higher than the national average anyway. Right now and I have friends who live in those areas and have had to make career changes . Weather depends on the area but you can plan on seasons and snow up north in the winter. Most Canadian cities are rich in culture and the quality of life is good if your income is solid. Best of luck.


----------



## jui (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies- much appreciated.


----------

